# ما هو ال TRIAC و ال thyristor



## eng_jimy (15 نوفمبر 2009)

ما هو ال TRIAC و ال thyristor أرجو المساعدة يا شباب ​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (15 نوفمبر 2009)

أخى
أرجو متابعة هذه السلسلة ستجد بها الشرح إن شاء الله
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t30647.html


----------



## mnci (16 نوفمبر 2009)

_http://www.link512.com/pdf/search.php?search=thyristor&button=Search+for+DOCs_


----------



## eng_jimy (16 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لكم جزيلا


----------



## المهندس محمد سيدة (16 نوفمبر 2009)

أخي العزيز...
أنت تسأل ماهو الترياك والثايرستورز
ببساطة لنفهم الترياك يلزم أن تعلم أن التيار المتناوب هو عبارة عن موجه جيبية لها قسم موجب وآخر سالب.
والترياك له ثلاث أطراف m1 -m2-g الرمز g يعني البوابة وهي الطرف الذي يطبق علبه نبضة التحكم بفتح وإغلاق الترياك حيث التيار يمر من الطرف m1 إلى الطرف m2 ومنه إلى الحمل وإن الترياك يمرر القسم الموجب والسالب للموجة الجيبية في اللحظة التي تطبق فيها نبضة التحكم ويغلق عند زوال النبضة أي يشبه في عمله المفتاح الكهربائي.
أما الثايرستور يمرر فقط القسم الموجب من الموجة الجيبية عند تطبيق نبضة التحكم على الطرف g.


----------

